# WTB WTT Box Call and Owl Hooter



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2015)

Looking to buy or trade for a box call. Also looking for an owl hooter. Can trade wood or purchase. My season ends May 14 so hoping to find someone with one on the shelf.


----------



## LOLIFR (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a maple body walnut lid and bottom $100 shipped


----------



## fredito (Apr 22, 2015)

Im guessing your talking about turkey season....roasted owl doesn't sound that appetizing for some reason.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2015)

LOLIFR said:


> I have a maple body walnut lid and bottom $100 shipped



Would you consider a trade for FBE?


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 23, 2015)

Steve savage box call set with hooter. Spalted hack berry. Awsome set. Rick
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150423_100120_zps39a98xuq.jpg

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 23, 2015)

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150423_100104_zpsf6qtko8y.jpg

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2015)

Rick those look great. I had decided to make the box call but I'd rather not add another iron to the fire. Will PM you.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 23, 2015)

Steve makes a great box... You won't be disappointed in it! That old school hooter brings back memories. I have one somewhere that my papaw made for me very similar to that.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 23, 2015)

Here is a walnut Harrison hooter. If you just want both style hooters Kevin. have plenty of calls. Cant wait to see your box call. Rick

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150423_100224_zpsaetb0cuf.jpg


----------



## BrentWin (Apr 24, 2015)

Rick, that's the sharpest box call/hooter set that I've ever seen!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2015)

Rick tell me if this is a good start.
HRB
Pernambuco
Redheart
Chittum Burl
California Pepper Tree (needs cast and Stab but it's dry!)
Blue Mahoe
Cocobolo tightly grained and figured
Red Mallee
Highly figured 2-tone Walnut (stuff I logged myself)
Beeswing Narra
Elm Burl





All of it is dry except the elm burl I think. I haven't gt started on the FBE yet.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 24, 2015)

Sweet lots of stuff I don't have. Can you mark them. Have a lot of wood here not sure what it is LOL. Looks sweet Kevin. Rick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2015)

I'll mark them Rick glad you like them. Still digging for more exotics before cutting the FBE.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2015)

Found some more goodies for your box Rick. More stuff can fit too but it'll be a surprise. Should get it mailed tomorrow - maybe today.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 28, 2015)

Sweet Kevin. Leaving for my spring bear hunt tomorrow. Going to call one in. Will need your address. Thanks Kevin. Rick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for this great trade Rick. Managed to get a few special extras in there for you. Good luck on your hunt.


----------

